# Lets Run Dick in 08



## Reformingstudent (Mar 16, 2005)

He's the only one who can stop Hillary.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2005)

Thats the lastthing we need more neocons ................

Notthat Darth Vader I mean Hillary is good....

blade


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm for "neocons" 

But it's really too early for me to get involved in politics. All this hype about who is going to run in '08--Give me a break. Do you know how much life and politics can change between now and '08. I bet the front running candidates for both parties will be someone whose name we barely know now.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 16, 2005)

Im voting for the Terminator in 08!




NOT!!!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

removed

[Edited on 3-17-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

CJ - instead of making this a politics thread which I was doing in responding to your support of neo-cons i made a reference thread in the pol-gov here for an easy definition of the term.

Blade

[Edited on 3-17-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Reformingstudent (Mar 17, 2005)

*?*

Guys,

It was just a joke.
I was mocking the picture of Dick Cheney. 10 Ways Dick Cheney Can kill You? I thought that was funny. it was not my intention to start a debate on politics.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

I know I just felt it better to move my post to another thread. thats all. sorry for the confusion 

blade


----------



## Augusta (Mar 17, 2005)

Tom, for the record I think that picture is a riot!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## pastorway (Mar 17, 2005)

and it is funny too that this funny picture garned posts with the words "neo-con" and "Darth Vader" in them.

That is really


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

But I said darth vader was hillary  

Dont hate the player hate the GAME!!

Blade


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> But I said darth vader was hillary
> 
> Dont hate the player hate the GAME!!
> ...



Hey didn't Fred copywright that saying already. You player-hater!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

Maybe I need "to call greco"


----------

